# Collab Auction w/ Ssvv227 and MTurtle [AB'd]



## MTurtle (May 23, 2015)

*Start Date May 23rd, 2015 to June 6th, 2015 5 pm PST*






*Current HB: AB'd*​
*Welcome to the auction!*
From my knowledge, this is the first or maybe second collab auction on TBT!

*How this works*
This will work like a normal auction where people would bid on a piece of artwork. There will be only one winner and that winner will decide who does the sketch and line and who does the coloring and shading. *Bidders will be bidding on a single chibi piece.* There will be two AB options, but there will still be only one winner. In addition, the AB prices will not show up until 2 days before the auction ends. *AB price wills be up on Monday 6/1/2015. There will be both Cash and TBT options.* The starting bid is 0 TBT, and there will be a 5 minute snipe guard if no one AB's

Auction: 1 chibi
Auto Buy 1: 2 Chibis *TBT: 10K RLC: $40*
Auto Buy 2: 1 Chibi + 1 Half Body *TBT: 18k RLC: $60*


----------



## MTurtle (May 23, 2015)

1. Please be respectful to everyone
2. Do not bid more than what you have
3. Do not rush us to finish the image for you
4. Please follow to the rules set by TBT
5. Please feel free to chat once auction 
​


----------



## MTurtle (May 23, 2015)

[td]




[/td]​
[td]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Hello ^^ This is TUNA, also known as ssvv227 here on TBT. Yes I am a cat named after a fish. When I’m not busy with school, I’m tending my dog, who is eleven, and who sadly still needs to go out every day. Because of him, I am so fit. Drawing comes after him and my cousin. My diet consists of water and chocolate, and for now, takoyaki. Come visit my brand new tumblr ^^ The piece on the left is sketched and lined by me, and coloured by MTurtle.



 

 


[/td]​
​​


----------



## MTurtle (May 23, 2015)

[td]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Hey, I'm MTurtle! I also go by other names such as Omgproductions or MindytheTurtle. Currently, I'm a college student who is always tired no matter how much she sleeps haha. I enjoy various TV shows, animes, and cartoons. The picture on the right, is sketch and lined by me and colored by Ssvv227.


 

 


[/td]​

[td]
	
​

[/td]​
​​


----------



## MTurtle (May 24, 2015)

Woot! DONE!! @_@ This took forever!!


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (May 24, 2015)

Hot stuff. I'm guessing this is open now?
I'll start with 100 tbt bells. Let the fire begin! *^*


----------



## Alvery (May 24, 2015)

200TBT :>


----------



## MTurtle (May 24, 2015)

Thanks for the bids


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (May 24, 2015)

OMG You did fantastic, what a lovely set-up<3 I wish I had 100k TBT to AB this incredible auction when you put the AB up lol, shall keep my eye on how high this talented collab goes ;D Might I add, I am awed by both of those pieces


----------



## ssvv227 (May 24, 2015)

thank you all <3 <3

@MTurtle sorry can you put a strike line through the words "and my cousin" please...I'm getting so distracted by her >.> thank you so much!!


----------



## MTurtle (May 24, 2015)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> OMG You did fantastic, what a lovely set-up<3 I wish I had 100k TBT to AB this incredible auction when you put the AB up lol, shall keep my eye on how high this talented collab goes ;D Might I add, I am awed by both of those pieces



Thanks! Ssvv227 is very talented  I love how the lines I drew came out  100K?! Haha I don't think it will go that high, but thanks for the compliment  Feel free to stick around and chat :3 Unless I get boring ^^;;;....

- - - Post Merge - - -



ssvv227 said:


> thank you all <3 <3
> 
> @MTurtle sorry can you put a strike line through the words "and my cousin" please...I'm getting so distracted by her >.> thank you so much!!



Made the edit


----------



## Naiad (May 24, 2015)

//screeches

800 QvQ


----------



## Alvery (May 24, 2015)

Naiad said:


> //screeches
> 
> 800 QvQ



Welp, that's me out, haha XD Good luck with the auction!


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (May 24, 2015)

1000
Let the fire burrrrrnn! It's going to get hot in here!


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (May 24, 2015)

MTurtle said:


> Thanks! Ssvv227 is very talented  I love how the lines I drew came out  100K?! Haha I don't think it will go that high, but thanks for the compliment  Feel free to stick around and chat :3 Unless I get boring ^^;;;....
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



You're both epic in this collab imo :3 I could hardly tell who did what that's how impressed I am ^_^ Hmmm well it'll definitely be up in the double digits of 10k+ I really don't doubt it xD You're never boring haha; would love to stay and chat, will pop by tomorrow as I am heading for bed soon+anxiety attack= not good for sleep Dx


----------



## ssvv227 (May 24, 2015)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> You're both epic in this collab imo :3 I could hardly tell who did what that's how impressed I am ^_^ Hmmm well it'll definitely be up in the double digits of 10k+ I really don't doubt it xD You're never boring haha; would love to stay and chat, will pop by tomorrow as I am heading for bed soon+anxiety attack= not good for sleep Dx



thanks for your compliment and go sleep you pretty haha


----------



## MTurtle (May 24, 2015)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> You're both epic in this collab imo :3 I could hardly tell who did what that's how impressed I am ^_^ Hmmm well it'll definitely be up in the double digits of 10k+ I really don't doubt it xD You're never boring haha; would love to stay and chat, will pop by tomorrow as I am heading for bed soon+anxiety attack= not good for sleep Dx



Thanks  Haha well, I put the image of who did what lines with the artist  So that should help. That would be awesome for both Ssvv227 and I. Aw... Thanks!! Alright, I'm sorry to hear about the anxiety attack, and I hope you sleep well.


----------



## penguins (May 24, 2015)

i'll go 1.5k c:


----------



## MTurtle (May 24, 2015)

penguins said:


> i'll go 1.5k c:



Thanks for the bid


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (May 24, 2015)

MTurtle said:


> Thanks  Haha well, I put the image of who did what lines with the artist  So that should help. That would be awesome for both Ssvv227 and I. Aw... Thanks!! Alright, I'm sorry to hear about the anxiety attack, and I hope you sleep well.



You're both welcome and good luck with the auction, as much as I may actually try and bid; I need to save rip >_< Ahah I knew who did what just meant it was beautiful on both so I could really see both of your hard work<3 Yep anxiety is a killer for me Dx and thanks both of you, heading off in about 15-30 mins. and going to try to sleep or read to sleep as long as my stress dissipates^^

And fine, sv! psht lol you overcomplimenter xD I shall get to bed asap here so I don't get overwhelmed tonight : ) My intuition says you shall rake in the dough and you both truly deserve it and now *turns off overcomplimentary mode 8'D* Have a great night/morning you two and sorry for rambling : O

But yeh, will pop in here tomorrow for some good conversation if either of you is around^^ Night night *may lurk for a few mins. more nyehe*


----------



## MTurtle (May 24, 2015)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> You're both welcome and good luck with the auction, as much as I may actually try and bid; I need to save rip >_< Ahah I knew who did what just meant it was beautiful on both so I could really see both of your hard work<3 Yep anxiety is a killer for me Dx and thanks both of you, heading off in about 15-30 mins. and going to try to sleep or read to sleep as long as my stress dissipates^^
> 
> And fine, sv! psht lol you overcomplimenter xD I shall get to bed asap here so I don't get overwhelmed tonight : ) My intuition says you shall rake in the dough and you both truly deserve it and now *turns off overcomplimentary mode 8'D* Have a great night/morning you two and sorry for rambling : O
> 
> But yeh, will pop in here tomorrow for some good conversation if either of you is around^^ Night night *may lurk for a few mins. more nyehe*



Thank you  Well, feel free to bid, but if you don't, it is totally fine  And thank you and again I'm sorry to hear about the anxiety  I do hope things really do get better.

Alright! I'll most likely be on haha


----------



## p e p p e r (May 24, 2015)

wow, this is awesome!  I bid 1700 (✿◠‿◠)


----------



## MTurtle (May 24, 2015)

p e p p e r said:


> wow, this is awesome!  I bid 1700 (✿◠‿◠)



Thanks for the compliment and bid


----------



## g u m m i (May 24, 2015)

Noooooooo! Guess I'm done.


----------



## ATotsSpot (May 24, 2015)

Just waiting on the AB options.....I know I'm gonna need more TBT though.  Any chance of RLC options?


----------



## Mewmewmewm (May 24, 2015)

Kyahhh i love both of your guys art so much but I don't have too much tbt (~￣▽￣)~ I hope i can draw as good as you guys one day! Whenever I see amazing art like these i get so inspired~!
also might have been stalking turtle forever oh my god Im sorry for being creepy
For now i'll bid 2000tbt if thats okay!


----------



## ssvv227 (May 24, 2015)

ATotsSpot said:


> Just waiting on the AB options.....I know I'm gonna need more TBT though.  Any chance of RLC options?



Thank you for your interest ^^

i think both of us are taking RLC commissions individually but if you'd like, we'll see if we can work something out ~~ her single chibi starts at $20 and a chibi with a more complex shading from my end will be ~$25-$30

- - - Post Merge - - -



Mewmewmewm said:


> Kyahhh i love both of your guys art so much but I don't have too much tbt (~￣▽￣)~ I hope i can draw as good as you guys one day! Whenever I see amazing art like these i get so inspired~!
> also might have been stalking turtle forever oh my god Im sorry for being creepy
> For now i'll bid 2000tbt if thats okay!



thank you for you compliments and for the bid <3 (i also stalk people here on tbt like crazy so it's totally normal~~~)

- - - Post Merge - - -

also I'll be here if anyone wants to chat ~~~~~~~

- - - Post Merge - - -

also I'll be here if anyone wants to chat ~~~~~~~


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (May 24, 2015)

Hi there sv and Turtle; finally got some good sleep last night^^ Had woken up at 5 am yesterday ugh >:


----------



## ssvv227 (May 24, 2015)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Hi there sv and Turtle; finally got some good sleep last night^^ Had woken up at 5 am yesterday ugh >:



what happened D:::::: but so glad that you're having a good night sleep ^^


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (May 24, 2015)

ahhhhhhhhhhhh I ended up falling asleep after taking 3 anxiety meds lol, it was pretty bad sleep and I woke up at 5 am and didn't try to sleep more; which I regret 8'D. And thank you^^ I love getting a good nights sleep, might tart going to bed at midnight since it seems to help lol.


----------



## Money Hunter (May 24, 2015)

the art is so hot


----------



## ssvv227 (May 24, 2015)

Money Hunter said:


> the art is so hot



Thank you ^^

- - - Post Merge - - -

Current HB: 2k from Mewmewmewm 

Thank you <3


----------



## MTurtle (May 24, 2015)

I'm finally awake hahahaa

- - - Post Merge - - -



ATotsSpot said:


> Just waiting on the AB options.....I know I'm gonna need more TBT though.  Any chance of RLC options?



Maybe the AB can have Cash options, but Ssvv and I will need to discuss about price.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Mewmewmewm said:


> Kyahhh i love both of your guys art so much but I don't have too much tbt (~￣▽￣)~ I hope i can draw as good as you guys one day! Whenever I see amazing art like these i get so inspired~!
> also might have been stalking turtle forever oh my god Im sorry for being creepy
> For now i'll bid 2000tbt if thats okay!



Hahaha! Feel free to stalk me! As long as you're not right outside my outside o-o... Or hacking into my computer to try to get into contact with me or looking through my file.... o-o;; Then we're good haha We're really glad that you're inspired by our art work! And thank you for the bid 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Kairi-Kitten said:


> ahhhhhhhhhhhh I ended up falling asleep after taking 3 anxiety meds lol, it was pretty bad sleep and I woke up at 5 am and didn't try to sleep more; which I regret 8'D. And thank you^^ I love getting a good nights sleep, might tart going to bed at midnight since it seems to help lol.



 I'm sorry to hear that your anxiety is really bad... You should try sleeping in the middle of the day, if you have nothing else to do. Haha I tend to go to sleep around 3 am.... Because I can draw and be left alone haha


----------



## MTurtle (May 24, 2015)

bump


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (May 24, 2015)

MTurtle said:


> I'm sorry to hear that your anxiety is really bad... You should try sleeping in the middle of the day, if you have nothing else to do. Haha I tend to go to sleep around 3 am.... Because I can draw and be left alone haha



I found a way to cope lol, getting to bed by midnight helped wonders last night ^_^ I fell asleep by 1 and woke up at 10 am and I felt good too<3 I just need to sleep a little longer and the worn off meds won't affect me by bedtime xD And thanks, the majority is my anti-anxiety medicine which is pure irony haha 8'D I love solitude and it does relax me some with some relaxing music : )


----------



## KainAronoele (May 24, 2015)

OMG, good luck guys!  Both your art is suuuuper amazing! ^^


----------



## MTurtle (May 24, 2015)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> I found a way to cope lol, getting to bed by midnight helped wonders last night ^_^ I fell asleep by 1 and woke up at 10 am and I felt good too<3 I just need to sleep a little longer and the worn off meds won't affect me by bedtime xD And thanks, the majority is my anti-anxiety medicine which is pure irony haha 8'D I love solitude and it does relax me some with some relaxing music : )


I'm glad! Ahh around. Oh there is this thing on netflix that might help. It is called moving art. No words, just scenery and relaxing music 

- - - Post Merge - - -



KainAronoele said:


> OMG, good luck guys!  Both your art is suuuuper amazing! ^^



Thank you!


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (May 25, 2015)

MTurtle said:


> I'm glad! Ahh around. Oh there is this thing on netflix that might help. It is called moving art. No words, just scenery and relaxing music
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Definitely going to check that out, thank goodness for netflix xD


----------



## MTurtle (May 25, 2015)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Definitely going to check that out, thank goodness for netflix xD



Hahaha I know!! I was watching the ocean one the other day, but had to stop because I didn't want to fall asleep haha


----------



## ssvv227 (May 25, 2015)

i feel so disturbed right now because i *listen* to investigation discovery when i draw.......


----------



## MTurtle (May 25, 2015)

ssvv227 said:


> i feel so disturbed right now because i *listen* to investigation discovery when i draw.......



Whut? o-o Like what?


----------



## Money Hunter (May 25, 2015)

I can't tell which one is more amazing, the one that is sketch+lines by sv and colored by turtle, or the one that is sketch + lined by turtle and colored by sv!!! amazing job guys!!


----------



## MTurtle (May 25, 2015)

Money Hunter said:


> I can't tell which one is more amazing, the one that is sketch+lines by sv and colored by turtle, or the one that is sketch + lined by turtle and colored by sv!!! amazing job guys!!



Thanks


----------



## ssvv227 (May 25, 2015)

MTurtle said:


> Whut? o-o Like what?



I know right @@ and I leave the TV on the entire time that I work on stuff too; on occasions I even managed to catch all the replays too


----------



## MTurtle (May 25, 2015)

ssvv227 said:


> I know right @@ and I leave the TV on the entire time that I work on stuff too; on occasions I even managed to catch all the replays too



Wow hahaha I just usually play a movie on Netflix. Tonight was Prince of Egypt while working on a pokemon gijinka


----------



## MTurtle (May 25, 2015)

This is me right now... It is almost 5 am for me haha


----------



## ssvv227 (May 25, 2015)

MTurtle said:


> View attachment 94315
> This is me right now... It is almost 5 am for me haha



why are you doing that to yourself @@


----------



## The Pennifer (May 25, 2015)

You are both simply amazing, but I was already a fan! (winks at ssvv227)
Bidding 2500 !!

-?(?`v??)-? The Pen


----------



## ssvv227 (May 25, 2015)

The Pennifer said:


> You are both simply amazing, but I was already a fan! (winks at ssvv227)
> Bidding 2500 !!
> 
> -?(?`v??)-? The Pen



Thank you <3 <3 <3 I love your mayors too; they are so much fun to draw <3 <3 <3


Current HB: 2.5k from The Pen


----------



## MTurtle (May 25, 2015)

ssvv227 said:


> why are you doing that to yourself @@



Because I was waiting for my boyfriend while drawing hahaha

- - - Post Merge - - -



The Pennifer said:


> You are both simply amazing, but I was already a fan! (winks at ssvv227)
> Bidding 2500 !!
> 
> -?(?`v??)-? The Pen



Thank you


----------



## KainAronoele (May 25, 2015)

MTurtle said:


> Because I was waiting for my boyfriend while drawing hahaha


I do the same thing o 3o


I want to bid, but I know I'll be outbid in like seconds xD


----------



## MTurtle (May 25, 2015)

KainAronoele said:


> I do the same thing o 3o
> 
> 
> I want to bid, but I know I'll be outbid in like seconds xD


Hahaha it is like feeling asleep while going no I don't wanna haha

Well, you can always wait to see the AB or wait till the end. :3 There is a 5 minute snip guard, so it won't be so tight


----------



## KainAronoele (May 25, 2015)

MTurtle said:


> Hahaha it is like feeling asleep while going no I don't wanna haha
> 
> Well, you can always wait to see the AB or wait till the end. :3 There is a 5 minute snip guard, so it won't be so tight



No everyday xD I get so tired so early, but never wanna sleep!

True. Gotta make sure I remember! I always check a billion times throughout, then at the end  I somehow miss it!


----------



## ssvv227 (May 25, 2015)

nowadays if i'm really focused, i might stay up till past 3...after 4 i'm dead zzzzz

@Kain bookmark it or google calendar it xD AB will go up next Thursday xD

- - - Post Merge - - -

haven't seen Prince of Egypt in ages...used to listen and hum along to the soundtrack though; but really i don't watch movies in general because of my overly sensitive/reactive tear glands...last time i went to the theatre with my sister i started crying in the middle of movie and my sister couldn't stop laughing


----------



## MTurtle (May 25, 2015)

ssvv227 said:


> nowadays if i'm really focused, i might stay up till past 3...after 4 i'm dead zzzzz
> 
> @Kain bookmark it or google calendar it xD AB will go up next Thursday xD
> 
> ...



Ahh okay haha Yeah... Some times if I'm really into something I stay up till 9 ^^;;; Then I pass out haha. I even fell asleep while drawing hahaha.

I've been listening to the soundtrack haha. Ahh I don't really cry during movies, but I tear up when I yawn.


----------



## KainAronoele (May 25, 2015)

ssvv227 said:


> nowadays if i'm really focused, i might stay up till past 3...after 4 i'm dead zzzzz
> 
> @Kain bookmark it or google calendar it xD AB will go up next Thursday xD
> 
> ...



Will do!!

Prince of Egypt is awesome.
And I get ya!! My sensitivity is inherited I swear, up from my gma at least. Super paranoid, overly emotional and sensitive, stresses out/worries easily. It's so much fun.
But yeah, usually can't watch a movie without crying at least once during it, for SOME reason. Super sad, super happy, super cute, whatever. Just, something xD


----------



## MTurtle (May 26, 2015)

KainAronoele said:


> Will do!!
> 
> Prince of Egypt is awesome.
> And I get ya!! My sensitivity is inherited I swear, up from my gma at least. Super paranoid, overly emotional and sensitive, stresses out/worries easily. It's so much fun.
> But yeah, usually can't watch a movie without crying at least once during it, for SOME reason. Super sad, super happy, super cute, whatever. Just, something xD



o-o Interesting... I have never seen that before


----------



## KainAronoele (May 26, 2015)

MTurtle said:


> o-o Interesting... I have never seen that before



Seen what? o .o


----------



## MTurtle (May 26, 2015)

KainAronoele said:


> Seen what? o .o





> But yeah, usually can't watch a movie without crying at least once during it, for SOME reason. Super sad, super happy, super cute, whatever. Just, something xD


I have never seen that before o-o Well, my family cries at movies less than me. Omg.... How to Train Your Dragon 2... That one scene (not saying for those who haven't seen it) IS SUPER SAD OMFG


----------



## KainAronoele (May 26, 2015)

MTurtle said:


> I have never seen that before o-o Well, my family cries at movies less than me. Omg.... How to Train Your Dragon 2... That one scene (not saying for those who haven't seen it) IS SUPER SAD OMFG



Ohh, yeah. It's pretty bad for me.
YESSSSS D: that movie omg... I cried a lot the FIRST time, now if I ever see it again (seen it 2 more times) I cry more and more every time cuz now you know what's gonna happen and it makes the other stuff even more intense ; ^;
(if ppl haven't seen it yet, OMG GO SEE IT!!)


----------



## ssvv227 (May 26, 2015)

the worst has been i started crying and couldn't un-cry myself =.= why.......


----------



## MTurtle (May 26, 2015)

KainAronoele said:


> Ohh, yeah. It's pretty bad for me.
> YESSSSS D: that movie omg... I cried a lot the FIRST time, now if I ever see it again (seen it 2 more times) I cry more and more every time cuz now you know what's gonna happen and it makes the other stuff even more intense ; ^;
> (if ppl haven't seen it yet, OMG GO SEE IT!!)


Yeah... It is stupidly sad ;-; WHY DID YOU HAVE TO DO THAT DREAMWORKS?! WHYYY!!!! And yes everyone needs to watch it. It is on Netflix.

- - - Post Merge - - -



ssvv227 said:


> the worst has been i started crying and couldn't un-cry myself =.= why.......



I know that feeling! It is so much harder to stop than to start.


----------



## ssvv227 (May 26, 2015)

random note...lost my pup's tooth paste...>.<


----------



## KainAronoele (May 26, 2015)

MTurtle said:


> Yeah... It is stupidly sad ;-; WHY DID YOU HAVE TO DO THAT DREAMWORKS?! WHYYY!!!! And yes everyone needs to watch it. It is on Netflix.



They gotta make sure we have emotions man ; ^;
It isss!! Everyone go watch it now xD
Grab the tissue boxes too!! Probably multiple ones..


----------



## ssvv227 (May 26, 2015)

i think i'll need a towel...it sounds like i'll go through a full box of kleenex before the movie ends...save the trees...


----------



## MTurtle (May 27, 2015)

ssvv227 said:


> random note...lost my pup's tooth paste...>.<



How? O-o?


----------



## ssvv227 (May 27, 2015)

MTurtle said:


> How? O-o?



that is the question...i don't remember how (i don't remember where i put it >.>)


----------



## MTurtle (May 27, 2015)

ssvv227 said:


> that is the question...i don't remember how (i don't remember where i put it >.>)



Haha okay look behind you

- - - Post Merge - - -



ssvv227 said:


> i think i'll need a towel...it sounds like i'll go through a full box of kleenex before the movie ends...save the trees...



Hahaha it is a good movie though  but yeah maybe a towel


----------



## KainAronoele (May 27, 2015)

ssvv227 said:


> i think i'll need a towel...it sounds like i'll go through a full box of kleenex before the movie ends...save the trees...



True true... Bring on the towels!!


----------



## ssvv227 (May 27, 2015)

i think i'll just buy a new toothpaste...it's easier that way...and then hopefully the toothpaste will pop up on its own...


----------



## ssvv227 (May 27, 2015)

actually i just found the toothpaste...somebody moved it without my consent and knowledge


----------



## MTurtle (May 27, 2015)

ssvv227 said:


> actually i just found the toothpaste...somebody moved it without my consent and knowledge



Good job haha 
Sorry that I've been out of the chat. I've been busy switching cases for my computer ^^;;;


----------



## MTurtle (May 28, 2015)

bump


----------



## gnoixaim (May 28, 2015)

3k : ))


----------



## ssvv227 (May 28, 2015)

gnoixaim said:


> 3k : ))



thank you <3


----------



## Nay (May 28, 2015)

oh wow, a bump for you guys!! I bet the collab will look lovely!


----------



## MTurtle (May 28, 2015)

gnoixaim said:


> 3k : ))



Hey! and thanks :3

- - - Post Merge - - -



audino said:


> oh wow, a bump for you guys!! I bet the collab will look lovely!



Thank you! :3


----------



## gnoixaim (May 28, 2015)

MTurtle said:


> Hey! and thanks :3



Hihi : ) How's your summer going?! 

& yes I'm back for your precious art /squeals/


----------



## ssvv227 (May 28, 2015)

audino said:


> oh wow, a bump for you guys!! I bet the collab will look lovely!



Thank you <3 <3


----------



## The Pennifer (May 28, 2015)

The Pennifer can't resist ... 3.5K
♥ ‹(•?-)›


----------



## MTurtle (May 28, 2015)

gnoixaim said:


> Hihi : ) How's your summer going?!
> 
> & yes I'm back for your precious art /squeals/



Good good. It is nice not having school for a few months :3 Haha thanks! Ssvv makes it look even better =u= How are you?

- - - Post Merge - - -



The Pennifer said:


> The Pennifer can't resist ... 3.5K
> ♥ ‹(•?-)›



Hahaha thanks you <3


----------



## ssvv227 (May 28, 2015)

nahhh your art is amazing already <3


----------



## MTurtle (May 28, 2015)

ssvv227 said:


> nahhh your art is amazing already <3



Shhhhh that coloring is beautiful <3

- - - Post Merge - - -

and the sketches that you did of Tuna remind me of a Japanese drawing for a children's book *u*


----------



## ssvv227 (May 28, 2015)

MTurtle said:


> Shhhhh that coloring is beautiful <3
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> and the sketches that you did of Tuna remind me of a Japanese drawing for a children's book *u*



thank you <3

I actually still want to be a children's book illustrator ^//////^ art isn't my major and I don't have a portfolio (sobs) so i figured that i need to start somewhere


----------



## ssvv227 (May 28, 2015)




----------



## MTurtle (May 28, 2015)

ssvv227 said:


> thank you <3
> 
> I actually still want to be a children's book illustrator ^//////^ art isn't my major and I don't have a portfolio (sobs) so i figured that i need to start somewhere



What is your actual major? You can work on a portfolio  Or create your own story and illustrate it!

- - - Post Merge - - -



ssvv227 said:


> View attachment 94884



omg that is so cute! I'm glad you like how Tuna came out =u=


----------



## MTurtle (May 29, 2015)

bump


----------



## ssvv227 (May 29, 2015)

i'm majoring in science @@ i just can't somehow get myself together to work on a more serious piece (a fully illustrated scene with background and stuff) during the school year; i just don't have the time and i'd lose interest in the piece if i have to work on it over a period of a month

i had the bump siggy made by Simple when she was giving out free siggies a few weeks ago?? initially i was worried that i'll never use it; i just love how you draw tuna too; it's too adorable <3 (but now i want her wearing some clothes too haha)


----------



## ssvv227 (May 29, 2015)




----------



## Fuuu (May 29, 2015)

Ohh the results of your styles combined are exquisite. Good luck with your auction!  <3


----------



## ssvv227 (May 29, 2015)

Fuuu said:


> Ohh the results of your styles combined are exquisite. Good luck with your auction!  <3



thank you so much <3


----------



## KainAronoele (May 29, 2015)

Bumps for you :3


----------



## ssvv227 (May 29, 2015)




----------



## MTurtle (May 29, 2015)

ssvv227 said:


> i'm majoring in science @@ i just can't somehow get myself together to work on a more serious piece (a fully illustrated scene with background and stuff) during the school year; i just don't have the time and i'd lose interest in the piece if i have to work on it over a period of a month
> 
> i had the bump siggy made by Simple when she was giving out free siggies a few weeks ago?? initially i was worried that i'll never use it; i just love how you draw tuna too; it's too adorable <3 (but now i want her wearing some clothes too haha)



Well... What about during summer break? Ooh what kind if science?

Oh okay haha and I'm glad! I was nervous that you wouldn't have liked it.


----------



## ssvv227 (May 29, 2015)

MTurtle said:


> Well... What about during summer break? Ooh what kind if science?
> 
> Oh okay haha and I'm glad! I was nervous that you wouldn't have liked it.



the last 2 summers i've been working @@ and it's biological sciences (where some courses are more interesting than the others)

and no haha; i really really like the piece you did for me (and i really appreciate people taking their time to do something for me haha)


----------



## MTurtle (May 29, 2015)

ssvv227 said:


> the last 2 summers i've been working @@ and it's biological sciences (where some courses are more interesting than the others)
> 
> and no haha; i really really like the piece you did for me (and i really appreciate people taking their time to do something for me haha)



Ahh okay... I'm sorry to hear that you're so busy. I'm majoring in business, so it gets pretty boring too hahaha 

I'm glad that you like it! I totally understand how you feel =u=


----------



## KainAronoele (May 29, 2015)

Bumps ~


----------



## MTurtle (May 30, 2015)

KainAronoele said:


> Bumps ~



Thanks for the bump


----------



## ssvv227 (May 30, 2015)

MTurtle said:


> Ahh okay... I'm sorry to hear that you're so busy. I'm majoring in business, so it gets pretty boring too hahaha
> 
> I'm glad that you like it! I totally understand how you feel =u=



I wish I have some business sense haha so I can sell myself better.


----------



## MTurtle (May 30, 2015)

ssvv227 said:


> I wish I have some business sense haha so I can sell myself better.



It is okay haha I'm terrible with people ^^;;; No one remembers me ^^;;;


----------



## ssvv227 (May 30, 2015)

MTurtle said:


> It is okay haha I'm terrible with people ^^;;; No one remembers me ^^;;;



Smile shamelessly ~~~~ that's what I do and it works half-decently


----------



## MTurtle (May 30, 2015)

ssvv227 said:


> Smile shamelessly ~~~~ that's what I do and it works half-decently


Haha I mean like making friends. I'm terrible at that because I lose contact with people easily ^^;; I just tend to get really quiet...


----------



## ssvv227 (May 30, 2015)

MTurtle said:


> Haha I mean like making friends. I'm terrible at that because I lose contact with people easily ^^;; I just tend to get really quiet...



I feel ya :/ I'm bad at maintaining contact with people too.


----------



## KainAronoele (May 30, 2015)

Is it Thursday yet? o -o


----------



## MTurtle (May 30, 2015)

KainAronoele said:


> Is it Thursday yet? o -o



Haha no, but we're thinking about putting up the AB on Monday with both a TBT and RLC choice.


----------



## KainAronoele (May 30, 2015)

MTurtle said:


> Haha no, but we're thinking about putting up the AB on Monday with both a TBT and RLC choice.



Ohh, cool cool! Will definitely watch out for that then xD


----------



## MTurtle (May 31, 2015)

bump


----------



## MTurtle (May 31, 2015)

*flops*


----------



## ssvv227 (May 31, 2015)

MTurtle said:


> *flops*



i slept late last night too but I just wake up at the same time zzzz


----------



## MTurtle (May 31, 2015)

ssvv227 said:


> i slept late last night too but I just wake up at the same time zzzz



That sucks :/ I finished a jigsaw and woke up a little late ^^;;;


----------



## MTurtle (May 31, 2015)

Flippity flop o.o


----------



## MTurtle (May 31, 2015)

aleepy...


----------



## ssvv227 (May 31, 2015)

MTurtle said:


> aleepy...



i hope that you get to sleep earlier today @@


----------



## MTurtle (Jun 1, 2015)

ssvv227 said:


> i hope that you get to sleep earlier today @@



I took a nap haha


----------



## ssvv227 (Jun 1, 2015)

MTurtle said:


> I took a nap haha



being forced by my sister to draw minions for her right now T.T for free too


----------



## MTurtle (Jun 1, 2015)

ssvv227 said:


> being forced by my sister to draw minions for her right now T.T for free too



What minions?


----------



## ssvv227 (Jun 1, 2015)

MTurtle said:


> What minions?



despicable me the animation...i don't know what got her into the sudden craze though


----------



## MTurtle (Jun 1, 2015)

ssvv227 said:


> despicable me the animation...i don't know what got her into the sudden craze though



Oh! It is probably because of the new movie


----------



## MTurtle (Jun 1, 2015)

I put up the AB :3


----------



## pengutango (Jun 1, 2015)

AB1 please~  Splitting with Gracelia.


----------



## KainAronoele (Jun 1, 2015)

Oh man! You'll def be AB'd xD if I didn't have a contest going on I would have AB'd it ~


----------



## pengutango (Jun 1, 2015)

pengutango said:


> AB1 please~  Splitting with Gracelia.



Just quoting this so you see it.  Let me know when I should send payment over. Already got Gracelia's half so I can send it all to you guys (half to ssv and half to MTurtle) whenever you're ready.


----------



## ssvv227 (Jun 1, 2015)

pengutango said:


> AB1 please~  Splitting with Gracelia.



Thank you both <3 <3


----------



## Gracelia (Jun 1, 2015)

I've been so out of it and didn't know the auction existed til' Pengu brought it up! Very glad she did since I love both of you as artists! n__n i r exciteddd


----------



## ssvv227 (Jun 1, 2015)

pengutango said:


> Just quoting this so you see it.  Let me know when I should send payment over. Already got Gracelia's half so I can send it all to you guys (half to ssv and half to MTurtle) whenever you're ready.



You can send over my half  Don't forget to let us know what both of you would like too.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Gracelia said:


> I've been so out of it and didn't know the auction existed til' Pengu brought it up! Very glad she did since I love both of you as artists! n__n i r exciteddd



Thank you <3 <3


----------



## Gracelia (Jun 1, 2015)

Just a question: are we able to request who to line and who to colour? Or is that entirely your choice? I'm going to send my details through to Pengu, so it will be jumbled into one PM vs. two, if that's okay.


----------



## ssvv227 (Jun 1, 2015)

Gracelia said:


> Just a question: are we able to request who to line and who to colour? Or is that entirely your choice? I'm going to send my details through to Pengu, so it will be jumbled into one PM vs. two, if that's okay.



You both can choose who to colour and who to line  It's entirely up to you both.


----------



## pengutango (Jun 1, 2015)

Gracelia said:


> I've been so out of it and didn't know the auction existed til' Pengu brought it up! Very glad she did since I love both of you as artists! n__n i r exciteddd



Haha, anytime.  To be honest, I thought someone already ABed when I saw it since even I'm not as active on TBT either. But, apparently not. 



ssvv227 said:


> You can send over my half  Don't forget to let us know what both of you would like too.



Okie dokes! Will send over your half in a lil bit. SHould I wait to send MTurtle her half or just send it now? Also, will send you guys the info for the both of us when we sort it all out.


- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, question, are props allowed? Wasn't sure on that.


----------



## MTurtle (Jun 1, 2015)

pengutango said:


> AB1 please~  Splitting with Gracelia.



Holy crap that was fast o-o haha

- - - Post Merge - - -



pengutango said:


> Also, question, are props allowed? Wasn't sure on that.



Small props are allowed. What kind of props are you thinking of?


----------



## Gracelia (Jun 1, 2015)

Was thinking to have a butterfly added in the art (like.. a tiny one lol). If that's okay! If so, I've got my request all ready~ I can send it to you both or if you preferred, I can wait until Pengu has hers and we can send it in together?


----------



## pengutango (Jun 1, 2015)

MTurtle said:


> Holy crap that was fast o-o haha
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Haha yeah, I thought someone already posted since your auctions tend to AB in mere minutes after you post it. Lucked out I guess. XD 

Anyway, I was thinking like a tiny dragon breathing fire.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Gracelia said:


> Was thinking to have a butterfly added in the art (like.. a tiny one lol). If that's okay! If so, I've got my request all ready~ I can send it to you both or if you preferred, I can wait until Pengu has hers and we can send it in together?



Would it be easier to send it together? THat's what I was thinking.


----------



## MTurtle (Jun 1, 2015)

pengutango said:


> Haha yeah, I thought someone already posted since your auctions tend to AB in mere minutes after you post it. Lucked out I guess. XD
> 
> Anyway, I was thinking like a tiny dragon breathing fire.
> 
> ...



Together will be better


----------



## ssvv227 (Jun 1, 2015)

pengutango said:


> Haha yeah, I thought someone already posted since your auctions tend to AB in mere minutes after you post it. Lucked out I guess. XD
> 
> Anyway, I was thinking like a tiny dragon breathing fire.
> 
> ...



do you have a picture of the dragon? if it's not too complex I'd be fine with it. And by small you're probably looking at a hand-held size?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Gracelia said:


> Was thinking to have a butterfly added in the art (like.. a tiny one lol). If that's okay! If so, I've got my request all ready~ I can send it to you both or if you preferred, I can wait until Pengu has hers and we can send it in together?



a butterfly would be fine ^^


----------



## pengutango (Jun 1, 2015)

ssvv227 said:


> do you have a picture of the dragon? if it's not too complex I'd be fine with it. And by small you're probably looking at a hand-held size?



I was thinking something like one of these. 
[x], [x], [x], [x], [x]

Yeah, the dragon is like the size of a small-medium. (well, technically it has a much larger form, but most of the time, they're in their smaller form)


----------



## MTurtle (Jun 1, 2015)

pengutango said:


> I was thinking something like one of these.
> [x], [x], [x], [x], [x]
> 
> Yeah, the dragon is like the size of a small-medium. (well, technically it has a much larger form, but most of the time, they're in their smaller form)



I'm fine with it if it is something like the third one, but I think it would be best to ask who you would want to color the image.


----------



## ssvv227 (Jun 1, 2015)

pengutango said:


> I was thinking something like one of these.
> [x], [x], [x], [x], [x]
> 
> Yeah, the dragon is like the size of a small-medium. (well, technically it has a much larger form, but most of the time, they're in their smaller form)



i can for sure do a dragon like what you've shown in the references, but keep in mind that if I am lining, I probably won't make it too big if your character is on the more complex side; on the flip side, if the character isn't as complex, I can make it a little bigger than just a hand-held size. Also, we're going to draw on a 1200x1200 canvas so even a small dragon will be a fair size at full resolution


----------



## pengutango (Jun 1, 2015)

MTurtle said:


> I'm fine with it if it is something like the third one, but I think it would be best to ask who you would want to color the image.





ssvv227 said:


> i can for sure do a dragon like what you've shown in the references, but keep in mind that if I am lining, I probably won't make it too big if your character is on the more complex side; on the flip side, if the character isn't as complex, I can make it a little bigger than just a hand-held size. Also, we're going to draw on a 1200x1200 canvas so even a small dragon will be a fair size at full resolution



Hmm, with the character, I was thinking of her (on the left), so not sure if she's considered complex or not. I honestly don't think so since her outfit is sooo much simplier than my armored OCs. XD

[x]

As for the coloring/lining, that's the thing, I'm not sure. XP I can picture both working, so ugh.... so indecisive...

Ooh, definitely like that canvas size since I love huge pics in general.


----------



## MTurtle (Jun 1, 2015)

pengutango said:


> Hmm, with the character, I was thinking of her (on the left), so not sure if she's considered complex or not. I honestly don't think so since her outfit is sooo much simplier than my armored OCs. XD
> 
> [x]
> 
> ...



You have an adorable OC! When both you and Gracelia decide who you would like to line and color. Please pm us your reference, character information, and preference.


----------



## ssvv227 (Jun 2, 2015)

lol i'm actually dying to see what you've decided on...my curiosity is killing me


----------



## pengutango (Jun 2, 2015)

MTurtle said:


> You have an adorable OC! When both you and Gracelia decide who you would like to line and color. Please pm us your reference, character information, and preference.





ssvv227 said:


> lol i'm actually dying to see what you've decided on...my curiosity is killing me



Just finished figuring my stuff, so you guys will get that PM shortly! 

Btw, ssvv, I also finished your sig update, so you'll be getting another PM a lil after that.


----------

